# 2015 Dixie schedule final



## bsanders (Jan 4, 2015)

As voted on today at the club meeting. 

1/31 Varner
2/14 Black shoals 
2/28 Cedar Creek
3/14 Bear creek
3/28 Stone Mountain 
4/11 Varner
4/25 Bear creek
5/9 Stone mountain 
5/23 Black shoals 
6/6 Varner
6/20 Bear Creek
7/11 Fish Off

We also are getting a new website this year...
www.dixiejonboatanglers.com
There were a few changes to some rules and format, we will get them updated as soon as possible .


----------



## bsanders (Jan 9, 2015)

Guys and gals, you can fill out the registration forms on the website by coping and pasting it to the comments section below the regs page. I prefer it done that way to make it easier to keep up with it.


----------



## bsanders (Jan 9, 2015)

And in case you haven't seen, the club voted to drop the $50 per boat tourney fee and replace it with a $35 fee per tourney if you are fishing solo and $50 if 2 people are fishing per boat.


----------



## ToadSlayer (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey Guys this is John who's helping Brandon with the site www.dixiejonboatanglers.com you can also e-mail the filled out form to 

teamdixie@dixiejonboatanglers.com

Dixie Jon Boat Registration 
Captain __________________________
Partner ___________________________
Captains Address __________________________________________
Partners Address __________________________________________
Captains Phone _________________
Partners Phone __________________
Captains Email _________________________
Partners Email __________________________
I have read and understand all rules.
Captains Signature ____________________
Partners Signature ____________________

Don't forget to visit the website for updates to rules, blast off times, and results. Leave a comment or send us an e-mail of what you are liking or what we can do better.

Thanks!


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 11, 2015)

Is there a club entry fee?


----------



## -Jason- (Jan 11, 2015)

gtmcwhorter said:


> Is there a club entry fee?



$35 per person membership dues.


----------



## bsanders (Jan 11, 2015)

yep....what he said^


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 12, 2015)

How many boats do you guys average? Your schedule matches my work schedule this year and thinking about joining you guys


----------



## jack butler (Jan 12, 2015)

We probably average around 20


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm in for at least half of the tourneys. Will email registration in next few days.


----------



## bsanders (Jan 20, 2015)

We also have a new Facebook page. Give us some likes please and share where ever you can.


----------



## bsanders (Jan 25, 2015)

Looks like we are going to have a killer turn out at varner. If you guys will, please fill out the regs form and send it in to us, this will make things go alot smoother next saturday morning.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 26, 2015)

Sounds awesome. We are looking forward to it. Y'all come on out and take my $$$!!!!


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 26, 2015)

Bsanders how many are you expecting?


----------



## ja88red (Jan 26, 2015)

Yall have  fun I hate I am missing  out  this  year


----------



## bsanders (Jan 27, 2015)

Not sure, I know we are going to have a few new teams thus year. Won't surprise me if we have 25 boats or more.


----------

